# Quitting Smoking



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It is time. I gotta do this.

I've tried before and almost completely quit once by being strict about cutting down. I got down to just a couple per day and just had to wean myself off those last couple. I was honestly surprised at how easy it was. But I didn't fully quit, in part because I was afraid of being without my little crutch. And, after my Dad died, I started smoking with a vengeance. But I have to quit.

Does anyone have any advice? Any techniques that they used? Any info that will help? Anything at all?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Quitting smoking is easy. Quitting nicotine is the hard part. Get the gum to get you through the crutch. Then start weaning yourself off the gum.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not sure where they're at now, but I thought they were coming up with some sort of injection to help people quit. 

Some people can smoke a pack a day for a decade and quit cold turkey (I am one of those people as is everyone in my family). Apparently, there's something our DNA produces that makes it easier. 

I can't fully understand why people can't quit. In my head, it's if you want to quit...you just quit. I don't know what it's like to cave in to the need.

So, my advice....check to see if they made a synthetic version of whatever it is in us people - they were supposed to ages ago, so it must be out there (unless it killed people in the trials )


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I smoked a pack a day for many years and quit cold turkey. Weed consumption has stayed pretty much constant in the 35 years since. That's my crutch. Try it!


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've been on and off them lately. Putting a patch on my ass tomorrow morning and getting rid of them for good this time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

colchar said:


> It is time. I gotta do this.
> 
> I've tried before and almost completely quit once by being strict about cutting down. I got down to just a couple per day and just had to wean myself off those last couple. I was honestly surprised at how easy it was. But I didn't fully quit, in part because I was afraid of being without my little crutch. And, after my Dad died, I started smoking with a vengeance. But I have to quit.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice? Any techniques that they used? Any info that will help? Anything at all?


Only a complete idiot would smoke.


I quit many years ago. I just kept thinking about cancer patients, smoker's lungs, and the tobacco company executives makings big salaries off the deaths of smokers.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BSTheTech said:


> Quitting smoking is easy.


Quitting smoking is easy. I've done it hundreds of times.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i quit for 10 yrs and went back due to stress. i did it cold turkey last time. i can do it again the same way, i know. but before i do, i need to set my mind to it. my mind isn't in that place right now, so i still smoke.
when i did it before i noticed something. ALL of the cravings come from the same exact place. habit. me, i like to smoke after i eat. when i fire up the car to go somewhere. or just before i need to be somewhere that i can't smoke. if you can identify those habits and work on changing them, quitting cigs will go alot easier


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm a serial quitter, I quit at least 10 times a year the past couple of years. Prior to that, I quit for 1.5 years and got myself in pretty good shape.

I can't be around smokers, I bum until they tell me to feck off, then go buy some. I'm in 2 bands with smokers, though nobody else in my family smokes.

Patches work good for day to day even week to week. But weaning off that last stage, I'll often last a day or 2.

So, I've done it and know it can be done, but right now I'm smoking. I love smoking, but hate how it makes me feel, I have a lot less energy and of course wind. And smelly.

Oh, and the pics on cig boxes, or of diseased organs, have zero effect for me. I can stare at them for hours while I puff away.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


>


Richard, he KNOWS it's not good for him. That's why he's asking for advice on how to kick it for real.

Colchar, people vary in what sorts of abstinence discomforts they experience. Obviously, the shittier one feels without a smoke, the harder it is to go without. We might like to think that those who successfully quit are somehow possessed of some greater will-power. And while I suppose that there are those in the world who can just make up their mind to walk on hot coals, or pull out an arrow embedded in their chest, in most instances, degree of will-power is moderated by the quality of experience one has to overcome. Somefolks are swimming against a stronger current than others.

All of which means that the time-frame one aims for, when "quitting", has to be calibrated to the extent of the dependency and the quality of the abstinence experience. Some folks might be able to go cold turkey, some might need a few weeks to wind down, some a few months, and some a longer period, aided and abetted by things like patches, etc.

As with any habit one wishes to eliminate and replace with something better, part of the trick is making achievement of the stage-goals (e.g., 4 less smokes today than yesterday) realistic, noticeable, and sustainable. If one can reduce consumption by 2 smokes a day, and HOLD to that, great. If it has to be 1 less than usual, for two weeks, before reducing to 2 less than usual, so be it. If a person can quit in 3 weeks,more power to them. If it takes a gradual 6-month wind down to be able to hold to it, so be it.

Part of what makes cigarette smoking such a bugger to kick is that, unlike other addictions like injectable drugs, the self-administration ritual is engaged in often dozens of times a day, and is associated with too many diverse contexts, making for a stronger association and compensatory response. Contemporary limits on where one can smoke have been helpful in forcing people to associate smoking with only a few select contexts, such that cravings are somewhat reduced outside of those contexts. Not magic, mind you, but helpful. I don't know how one would go about doing it, but it would seem that limiting yourself to smoking only in some specific situations, and enjoying those smokes, might be helpful in the winding down. F'rinstance, could a smoke be a reward oneis permitted on the porch after 6PM, or only before 10AM? That is, something that could become strongly associated with a circumstance you don't experience the rest of the day. Just an idea.

For my part, I'm not a fan of smoking, but if a habitual activity doesn't take away more in health than it delivers in pleasure, then the deal is fair. Trouble with smoking is that a sizeable share of cigarettes are smoked without even really noticing or enjoying them, such that the health-to-pleasure exchange is sorely imbalanced. I have often joked with smokers to "Smoke the ones you're going to really enjoy, and leave the rest in the package."


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Richard, he KNOWS it's not good for him. That's why he's asking for advice on how to kick it for real.
> 
> Colchar, people vary in what sorts of abstinence discomforts they experience. Obviously, the shittier one feels without a smoke, the harder it is to go without. We might like to think that those who successfully quit are somehow possessed of some greater will-power. And while I suppose that there are those in the world who can just make up their mind to walk on hot coals, or pull out an arrow embedded in their chest, in most instances, degree of will-power is moderated by the quality of experience one has to overcome. Somefolks are swimming against a stronger current than others.
> 
> ...


It is these images that motivated me to quit, and have kept me off them for the last 20 years. When I would crave a smoke, I could visualize the photos and that was enough to keep me off them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've never smoked so I can't help you much, but I did drink. The only way I quit drinking successfully was cold turkey, alone. No idea if it's relevant to your situation.

But whatever, please quit.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

As with most things in life, you have to _want_ to do it. 

My dad was a very heavy smoker, and quit a few times with the gum, cold turkey from open heart surgery, etc, but always kept starting again with a vengeance. 

He had a cancer scare and successfully quit with the patch.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well my heart felt sympathy to you for at least thinking about quitting, for me it took a life sentence to make me quit Pulmanary Fibrosis was enough to get me to they say 3-5 years on average once diagnosed on on year 3. And it wasnt easy cause everyone I knew at the time were smokers of both kinds but it was my last grandson that had me do it knowing that he was to young to remember me.
And having heard evidence that tabacco companies were intentionally screwing with amount of nicotine and even changing the filters to make sure you get the max amount of nicotine to keep you hooked and also they tell us quitting heroin would be a lot easier well its a hard road.
Not going to be easy but you must find yourself your motivation and realize that part of it is habitual and pattern based (times and excuses ) and breaking those are going to be your hardest part but knowing that you can be stubborn and antagonistic you must reverse that onto yourself and get some medical choices to go with it ie patches sprays whatever else is out there and change those habits and try to not look for reasons to go back mine was my mother dying so good luck and know you are going to go through some serious medical changes from the lack of nicotine so fight those to.
For me I am frightened by knowing one day I will wake up and not be able to expel enough CO2 to get my next breath in and choking is one bad way to go but as Muhammad Ali said don't count the days make the days count so know that it can get very serious not being able to breath and at this point you still have a chance to reverse some of that. ship
I quit the day I was diagnosed and there are still days 3 years later that I think about it but that is all I allow myself


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

December 8, 1978 is when I quit - cold turkey. Haven’t smoked since. I found it surprisingly easy but I can’t assume it’ll be easy for you, of course. In any case, much luck to you and I hope you succeed in kicking that nasty habit. You’ll feel so much better without it. Cheers


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Addiction to smoking cigarettes, the habit, the nicotine, etc. various from individual to individual and can be worse than opioids for some. I was lucky, I smoked on and off from the time I was 16 to 24, usually a pack would last me 3 days. When I quit, I just quit. It was easier for me. like I said, I considered myself lucky. However I worked in social services for 30 years, many with mental health problems, and cigarette smoking was virtually impossible to any one of them to quit . Only one person I worked with was able to do it, and it took a severe episode of tachycardia (brought on by 10 coffees and a pack and a half of cigarettes in one day) that scared the absolute shit out him.

Sorry about going about how difficult it can be for some. The more support you have, the better. I would temporarily keep some distance from people who would make quitting difficult. Good luck. Nothing to lose by seeking help.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> It is these images that motivated me to quit, and have kept me off them for the last 20 years. When I would crave a smoke, I could visualize the photos and that was enough to keep me off them.


If it worked for you, great. I don't know that rubbing them in people's noses is an effective deterrent. If they wish to quit, and the images remind them why, that's terrific, but they are effective when they remind people WHY they are making the choice they are.

An acquaintance was, for years, the director of the Tobacco Control unit at Health Canada that came up with the pictures and put them on packages. As explained to me, they would never receive the resourcing to put up the advertising campaign required so they offloaded the advertising to the tobacco manufacturers, who had to print something on the package anyway; may as well be in the public interest. One day we were waiting at the bus stop, and I asked him: "Murray, do people actually _look_ at those pictures?" Without so much as a moment passing, he replied "Our best estimates are an average of 1.6 times a day. When it drops down to about 1.2, we change the pictures and accompanying message." The packaging - picture and message - have to capture the attention of the smoker to have any impact. Once they habituate to the picture/message - keeping in mind that they pull the package out and open it so many times a day,often without even looking at it - the picture does nothing. It needs to be novel to capture attention.

Personally, I'm quite fortunate. A friend and I snuck into the basement of a nearby house under construction, when we were 13, to smoke an unfiltered Players Plain Export A down to a roach. It was nauseating. Pretty much made for my own "quitting" regimen. Notall are quite so lucky.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a gf that smoked. She went on the patch and that was it. I’m no longer in contact with her, but she was off smoking for at least a couple years, if not permanently.

Now if only there were a patch for junk food.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> As with most things in life, you have to _want_ to do it.
> 
> My dad was a very heavy smoker, and quit a few times with the gum, cold turkey from open heart surgery, etc, but always kept starting again with a vengeance.
> 
> He had a cancer scare and successfully quit with the patch.



In January 2017 my Dad died of lung and liver cancer at the age of 82. He was only in the hospital a week before he died (went in for a mild heart attack on the Friday, cancer was diagnosed three days later, he died overnight on the Friday/Saturday). When he died I figured that was it, I was done smoking. But when I walked out of the hospital after he died I was shaking and immediately grabbed a smoke to settle myself down. Since then, I have been smoking with a vengeance (definitely more than I used to smoke).

Losing my Dad is as fresh to me today as it was last January. I figure I haven't fully dealt with losing him as I have dealt with it in tiny pieces, rather than dealing with the full reality of him being gone. I have been wondering lately if my increased smoking since his death is some sort of reaction to losing him. Whatever it is, I am definitely smoking more and I want to stop, but I do not want to fail at it this time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

mhammer said:


> If it worked for you, great. I don't know that rubbing them in people's noses is an effective deterrent. If they wish to quit, and the images remind them why, that's terrific, but they are effective when they remind people WHY they are making the choice they are.


Rubbing someones nose in it is not what is happening.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> An acquaintance was, for years, the director of the Tobacco Control unit at Health Canada that came up with the pictures and put them on packages. As explained to me, they would never receive the resourcing to put up the advertising campaign required so they offloaded the advertising to the tobacco manufacturers, who had to print something on the package anyway; may as well be in the public interest. One day we were waiting at the bus stop, and I asked him: "Murray, do people actually _look_ at those pictures?" Without so much as a moment passing, he replied "Our best estimates are an average of 1.6 times a day. When it drops down to about 1.2, we change the pictures and accompanying message." The packaging - picture and message - have to capture the attention of the smoker to have any impact. Once they habituate to the picture/message - keeping in mind that they pull the package out and open it so many times a day,often without even looking at it - the picture does nothing. It needs to be novel to capture attention.



What he probably didn't realize was that me, and every smoker I know (which is a _lot_ of people), have always thought those images were a joke. They never had any impact on any of us and, instead, entertained us.

When they first came out we would talk about which picture we got on a pack as if they were hockey cards, and the guys would always laugh off the pregnancy warnings because they didn't apply to us. After a while, we simply ignored the images and didn't even joke about them any more, but to this day I still refer to the packs with pregnancy warnings as 'pregnancy packs'.

If you still speak to that friend, let him know that those pictures did nothing. They might have been well intentioned, but they had no effect.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

In order to quit, you need to have your head in the right place. I smoke a lot of times as a coping mechanism so it's difficult to quit. But I refuse to quit quitting.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I had a gf that smoked. She went on the patch and that was it. I’m no longer in contact with her, but she was off smoking for at least a couple years, if not permanently.
> 
> Now if only there were a patch for junk food.




I tried the patch years ago but can't remember how it went. Probably not well because I am fairly certain that the box of long since expired patches is upstairs in a drawer that I haven't cleaned out in years. Probably not a good idea to slap on on though...........


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Everyone has to do it in their own way. I hope you find yours. I wish I could find mine. I stopped for a whole 3 years and then started again. I am trying to find that frame of mind again that made it possible.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Ez pezy. Start smoking weed. Its a win win situation.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Everyone has to do it in their own way. I hope you find yours. I wish I could find mine. I stopped for a whole 3 years and then started again. I am trying to find that frame of mind again that made it possible.



What method did you use when you managed to quit for those three years? Could you maybe replicate that and get off the smokes again?


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Those images make me want to start smoking again.

**** those ********.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

capnjim said:


> Ez pezy. Start smoking weed. Its a win win situation.



Haven't touched that since I was a teenager, and have no plans to start again.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I was a very light smoker for a very long time. It was easy to quit when I changed other parts of my life, when I no longer had a place I smoked and no one to smoke with.

The smoking ban in bars stopped my daily drinking. And only at the cost of most of the waitress and musician jobs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> What he probably didn't realize was that me, and every smoker I know (which is a _lot_ of people), have always thought those images were a joke. They never had any impact on any of us and, instead, entertained us.
> 
> When they first came out we would talk about which picture we got on a pack as if they were hockey cards, and the guys would always laugh off the pregnancy warnings because they didn't apply to us. After a while, we simply ignored the images and didn't even joke about them any more, but to this day I still refer to the packs with pregnancy warnings as 'pregnancy packs'.
> 
> If you still speak to that friend, let him know that those pictures did nothing. They might have been well intentioned, but they had no effect.


The motives for wanting to quit, and the factors that will sustain that motivation, will vary from person to person. If, say, the introduction of graphic warning labels reduces the number of people (and especially youth) who smoke by 10%, then clearly 9 out of 10 smokers are like yourself, who shrug off such labels as "a joke" or otherwise unpersuasive. But 1 of the 10 WAS affected by them, for whatever reasons. And a 10% reduction in the number of smokers is nothing to sneeze at. The reason I even mentioned the warning labels was because Player99 indicated those DID have an affect on him. Clearly not the same effect as on you, but HE QUIT, and notes those warning labels as playing a role. We would not decide to rescind funding for research into a cancer treatment if it reduced mortality by 10%, even though it did not improve things for everybody, so why be so disparaging about warning labels if they "work" for others but not for you? And we do know that they DO "work" for many. 

I hope you find what works for you. Your dad may have not lived as long as you would have liked, but he appears to have lived a pretty long life by historical standards (Mine never made it to 63), and you deserve no less. As I said to people on a prostate cancer thread in an entirely different forum: _make the choice to live. _


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Better than cigarettes.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I know a few people who quit with hypnotism. 

I have no experience with it, but it worked for them and they swear by it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> What method did you use when you managed to quit for those three years? Could you maybe replicate that and get off the smokes again?


I counted cigarettes. I started at 20 a day, which is my normal consumption (when I was younger I smoked 2 large packs of Players non filtered a day), and cut back one or two a day. Some days I would have a few left over, so I cut the next day by that much. I used a cigarette snuffer and just took a puff when I really wanted one and then put it out. I am counting at the present time, but not cutting back yet. Some days that are more stressful, I go over my count. I am at the point where I am at least conscious of my habit/addiction (I have both), so it's a start. When I was done smoking for 3 months I figured I had saved about $800 +, so I went and bought a 12 string. That was a bit of motivation too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I counted cigarettes. I started at 20 a day, which is my normal consumption (when I was younger I smoked 2 large packs of Players non filtered a day), and cut back one or two a day. Some days I would have a few left over, so I cut the next day by that much. I used a cigarette snuffer and just took a puff when I really wanted one and then put it out. I am counting at the present time, but not cutting back yet. Some days that are more stressful, I go over my count. I am at the point where I am at least conscious of my habit/addiction (I have both), so it's a start. When I was done smoking for 3 months I figured I had saved about $800 +, so I went and bought a 12 string. That was a bit of motivation too.


Most smokers could be driving a nice Mercedes instead if they did the math.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

mhammer said:


> The motives for wanting to quit, and the factors that will sustain that motivation, will vary from person to person. If, say, the introduction of graphic warning labels reduces the number of people (and especially youth) who smoke by 10%, then clearly 9 out of 10 smokers are like yourself, who shrug off such labels as "a joke" or otherwise unpersuasive. But 1 of the 10 WAS affected by them, for whatever reasons. And a 10% reduction in the number of smokers is nothing to sneeze at. The reason I even mentioned the warning labels was because Player99 indicated those DID have an affect on him. Clearly not the same effect as on you, but HE QUIT, and notes those warning labels as playing a role. We would not decide to rescind funding for research into a cancer treatment if it reduced mortality by 10%, even though it did not improve things for everybody, so why be so disparaging about warning labels if they "work" for others but not for you? And we do know that they DO "work" for many.
> 
> I hope you find what works for you. Your dad may have not lived as long as you would have liked, but he appears to have lived a pretty long life by historical standards (Mine never made it to 63), and you deserve no less. As I said to people on a prostate cancer thread in an entirely different forum: _make the choice to live. _


I quit before the pack pictures.

When I was young and I smoked it had no noticeable ill effects on me. As I got older (early 30's) I could feel the damage. Some lung pain, wheezing, coughing, shortness of breath... So I thought to myself: All smokers must reach a point where they feel the damage and decide they will be OK dying from cigarettes. I decided I was not OK with dying from smoking, and quit. I envisioned a cancer patient lying in a hospital bed dying; a black crusty lung; and tobacco executives partying on the health of addicted smokers. When the withdrawls would hurt me, I dug in and became more resolved to quit.

Another thing that motivated me was thinking: Once a smoker has emphysema, heart attacks, COPD, cancer etc. they don't die right away. They linger and languish for years and years in poor health, stripped of all activities and spend most of their time in hospitals. But guess what- They can't smoke anymore. So there is no winning at smoking. There is no prize at the end. It is best to quit when you're still able to potentially heal and grow old with decent health.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> I tried the patch years ago but can't remember how it went. Probably not well because I am fairly certain that the box of long since expired patches is upstairs in a drawer that I haven't cleaned out in years. Probably not a good idea to slap on on though...........


IIRC, the first couple weeks on the patch were a little rough on her....and then she had no desire to smoke at all, in spite of still being around a lot of smokers. Maybe you needed to tough it out a little more last time.
But I think there is also a social element to it, so pay attention to when/whom youre with etc you typically smoke. you may have to make behavioural changes on top of managing cravings.
My unscientific observation also thinks that ppl kicking addictions often find something to replace it...so you see druggies suddenly become devout fitness freaks for example. you may have to find something to fill the void as well, preferably positive. its a good time of year for that...Maybe go cycling with Gary787


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> My unscientific observation also thinks that ppl kicking addictions often find something to replace it...so you see druggies suddenly become devout fitness freaks for example. you may have to find something to fill the void as well, preferably positive. its a good time of year for that...



On the Canada Day weekend (likely the Saturday or Sunday just for lighter traffic), I am bringing a new puppy home so that will give me something to concentrate on.





> Maybe go cycling with Gary787



I think I saw him today...some idiot cycling in a local parking lot on a bike with a flat rear tire that was coming off the rim, and who went right through a four way stop without even thinking about slowing down (I was driving directly behind him so know that he didn't slow down at all). Quite frankly, he deserved to get hit but was lucky the driver of the oncoming pickup who was turning left was paying attention.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have not read all the posts. But I quit smoking over 15 years ago. I was only a half a small pack to maybe a pack a day smoker. I went to the doctor, he put me on Zyban. 2 weeks later I couldn't stand the smell or the taste. I here they use something else now which works even better. Talk to your doctor!!! Smoke free for 15 + years

And be prepared to gain weight!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are legitimate concerns about whether it can serve as an introduction to smoking, rather than a closing chapter, but some folks do productively use vaping as a transitional method. Similarly, some of those concerns about vaping revolve around the "child-friendly" flavours it can come in. At the same time, were a person to vape for the nicotine with, say, a wintergreen-flavoured product, it stands to reason that they might now and then substitute a piece of similarly-flavoured sugar-free gum of the same flavour to gradually fade out from vaping. The underlying factor that would make such a strategy potentially successful is the sustained _intent_ to quit.

Years back, one of the psych profs at Concordia conducted some studies on a rather novel approach to quitting. He asked his participants to chain-smoke Gitanes (that ultra-intense French cigarette) with a timer. They were required to take a drag at fixed intervals that were shorter than they would normally take a puff. The idea was to make the act itself aversive. In some cases, that's what might be done with hypnosis. The therapist induces a strong image of, perhaps, cigarettes as being covered in pus and vomit, or somethingelse noxious to the person. The strong image is recalled when the person goes to bring a cigarette up to their lips (and hopefully before it even leaves the package). The chain-smoked Gitanes strategy was basically an attempt to foster a *real* aversive image, analogous to shocking the rat when it tries to turn left in the maze. The grisly images on cigarette packs are an extension of the same principle. They likely aren't as effective as disgusting hypnotic images or the taste of too many Gitanes, but you can get them through research ethics committees easier.

People's impulses are often motivated by minimally conscious anticipated pleasures or aversions. Successful behavioural-change strategies can employ such pleasures and aversions to alter behavioural choices. Whatever it takes to do THAT rather than THIS.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> I am bringing a new puppy home so that will give me something to concentrate on.


So, you're going to replace smoking with "spanking the puppy"?

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. Best of luck with quitting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

colchar said:


> In January 2017 my Dad died of lung and liver cancer at the age of 82. He was only in the hospital a week before he died (went in for a mild heart attack on the Friday, cancer was diagnosed three days later, he died overnight on the Friday/Saturday). When he died I figured that was it, I was done smoking. But when I walked out of the hospital after he died I was shaking and immediately grabbed a smoke to settle myself down. Since then, I have been smoking with a vengeance (definitely more than I used to smoke).
> 
> Losing my Dad is as fresh to me today as it was last January. I figure I haven't fully dealt with losing him as I have dealt with it in tiny pieces, rather than dealing with the full reality of him being gone. I have been wondering lately if my increased smoking since his death is some sort of reaction to losing him. Whatever it is, I am definitely smoking more and I want to stop, but I do not want to fail at it this time.


My dad was only 73 when it got him, he'd smoked all of his life until the last few years of it. He quit cold turkey and we're sure he got a scare from the doc that triggered it but he would never say. But it was too late. My mother continued to smoke, my sister smoked (quit now), her daughter smoked (quit now), stupid, stupid, stupid. If you love life there is no dumber addiction. I watched my dad wither away to nothing in over 6 months, as he lay there dying he looked up at me and asked me what he was going to do? How do you answer that? I've missed him every single day for 20 years, what a waste of a beautiful, kind, man.

I know you know all of this or you wouldn't be trying to quit, all it takes is a great deal of resolve, and if you can get medical help to do it go for it. If my dad could quit after smoking from the age of 12 I'm sure you can.

Best wishes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A brief digression from successful smoking-cessation strategies....

RE: puppies. The last three minutes of Norm Macdonald's recent Netflix comedy special.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

When I quit the first time, I cut down to ~7 a day and then quit cold turkey from there. I've since started again (4 years later), but I don't feel any sense of dependency on them anymore.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Just remember that will power is not enough but as stubborn as you are, patch worked for me the very first time I quit but it gave my wife nightmares so look for support from places like this also. You can quit smoking. We can help. - Canada.ca
Also you can look at hypnosis have a couple of friends whom have quit with that. good luck


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

mhammer said:


> There are legitimate concerns about whether it can serve as an introduction to smoking, rather than a closing chapter, but some folks do productively use vaping as a transitional method. Similarly, some of those concerns about vaping revolve around the "child-friendly" flavours it can come in. At the same time, were a person to vape for the nicotine with, say, a wintergreen-flavoured product, it stands to reason that they might now and then substitute a piece of similarly-flavoured sugar-free gum of the same flavour to gradually fade out from vaping. The underlying factor that would make such a strategy potentially successful is the sustained _intent_ to quit.
> 
> Years back, one of the psych profs at Concordia conducted some studies on a rather novel approach to quitting. He asked his participants to chain-smoke Gitanes (that ultra-intense French cigarette) with a timer. They were required to take a drag at fixed intervals that were shorter than they would normally take a puff. The idea was to make the act itself aversive. In some cases, that's what might be done with hypnosis. The therapist induces a strong image of, perhaps, cigarettes as being covered in pus and vomit, or somethingelse noxious to the person. The strong image is recalled when the person goes to bring a cigarette up to their lips (and hopefully before it even leaves the package). The chain-smoked Gitanes strategy was basically an attempt to foster a *real* aversive image, analogous to shocking the rat when it tries to turn left in the maze. The grisly images on cigarette packs are an extension of the same principle. They likely aren't as effective as disgusting hypnotic images or the taste of too many Gitanes, but you can get them through research ethics committees easier.
> 
> People's impulses are often motivated by minimally conscious anticipated pleasures or aversions. Successful behavioural-change strategies can employ such pleasures and aversions to alter behavioural choices. Whatever it takes to do THAT rather than THIS.


I've seen more folks use vaping successfully to quit, that I have every seen with traditional methods.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

My parents quit twice, cold turkey, and forever. My wife have been chewing gum for many years now...
Some persons can quit a "bad habit" while others can't easily do so because it serves "some purpose" for them.

When you progressively reduce the use, the aftermeal cigarette seems to be the more difficult to wean from : Find something else to fill that moment... Why not play the guitar ?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> There are legitimate concerns about whether it can serve as an introduction to smoking, rather than a closing chapter, but some folks do productively use vaping as a transitional method.



I have considered that but am hesitant because it involves inhaling vapor/steam which I think might lead to problems for someone like me who has a tendency towards bronchitis and who once went through a dose of pneumonia that wasn't diagnosed until it was almost gone.

I know that smoking causes lung problems, and worse ones, my hesitancy with vaping is about adding additional lung problems on top of those created by smoking in the first place.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

colchar said:


> I have considered that but am hesitant because it involves inhaling vapor/steam which I think might lead to problems for someone like me


My wife cut down considerably by vaping. Something to think about is that while vaping may not be the healthiest habit, tobacco is far worse. It just may help getting over the oral fixation part of the problem. Progress is progress and beats the status quo, or regression.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My wife cut down considerably by vaping. Something to think about is that while vaping may not be the healthiest habit, tobacco is far worse. It just may help getting over the oral fixation part of the problem. Progress is progress and beats the status quo, or regression.



A fair point.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jim DaddyO said:


> My wife cut down considerably by vaping. Something to think about is that while vaping may not be the healthiest habit, tobacco is far worse. It just may help getting over the oral fixation part of the problem. Progress is progress and beats the status quo, or regression.


My grandfather quit by ripping off and burning the tip of a Colt cigar, and then holding the butt in his teeth all day. It gave him the feel and smell of his cigars, but without the smoke.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

After many years of trying, I quit successfully in 1985 or 86. The secret is realizing you can never have another cigarette as long as you live. Not one. Zero. There is no such thing as having "1 cigarette". Ever. No matter what.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Smoked for 35 years. Did the Champix and quit pretty easy. It's been 10 years and I now allow myself the odd cigar.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> After many years of trying, I quit successfully in 1985 or 86. The secret is realizing you can never have another cigarette as long as you live. Not one. Zero. There is no such thing as having "1 cigarette". Ever. No matter what.


While I've never smoked, that was the same attitude that helped me to lose weight after years of trying. No more junk, eat far less food.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I still smoke my Cubans. No problems there as I don't find them addictive and definitely not inhaling. Cigarette smoke still smells awful to me. I hate walking by the smoke shack at work. During the winter, even walking past the door close to the outdoor shack makes me gag


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What is clear in this thread - at least to me - is that smoking cessation has no single clear path. People will find different ways to get there. I suppose central to all of them is sustained motivation. But, as with just about anything, sustaining motivation is easier when there is the sense of success. Some folks may attempt a method that is perhaps poorly suited to their circumstances or personality and give up because they don't feel that success. The good news is that there are plenty of strategies to try that have been successful for _someone_. I guess it's like Fuzz Faces, eh? Somewhere out there is a "good" one - you just have to keep looking and trying them out.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I managed to get up the gumption to put on a patch yesterday. So far so good


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

colchar said:


> On the Canada Day weekend (likely the Saturday or Sunday just for lighter traffic), I am bringing a new puppy home so that will give me something to concentrate on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey be nice. I hope it wasn't me. Good luck with the quitting. It was the single hardest thing I have ever done in my life. When I finally decided enough was enough I picked January 4 2004 ( not the first too much pressure) I was really lucky and I've never looked back. Good luck with your puppy too. I knew you were a nice guy.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Champix FTW As many have said. if i can do it so can others. best thing I have done.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> The secret is realizing you can never have another cigarette as long as you live. Not one. Zero. T



And I think that is what causes the psychological impediment to quitting. You are right, of course, but it is that fear of going without that causes problems.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> I managed to get up the gumption to put on a patch yesterday. So far so good



I have decided to try the cut down method that I used before. I was at about a pack a day (small packs) so am reducing that to 15 per day for a few days. Once I am fine with that, I will go down to 10 or 12, and so forth until I eliminate them completely.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

colchar said:


> I have decided to try the cut down method that I used before. I was at about a pack a day (small packs) so am reducing that to 15 per day for a few days. Once I am fine with that, I will go down to 10 or 12, and so forth until I eliminate them completely.


This is kind of how I did it. I said earlier that I quit cold turkey, but my quitting method was actually more like this. I didn't declare, "I quit" one day. I just decided that I wouldn't smoke unless I really, really, really had to have one. I found over the days and weeks, those times started being very few and far between. Instead of just reaching for my pocket every time I got in the car, or had a coffee, or a beer, or finished a meal, or whatever, I would stop and think about it and try to repress that physical habit.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

I started chaining at 13.

Smoked for 45 years. Lit two at once, twice on breaks -- so the cherry(s) didn't get out of hand.

Hell, it was the only thing I was ever _really_ good at. Smoked filterless. Players.

(I could smoke in the shower.)

(Washing my hair.)

(With patches on. Chewing Nicorette.)

Was worried about leaving Healey to fend for himself.

*Tried Champix five years ago.*

*Can't recommend strongly enough to anyone who has the addiction. 
*
Quitting cigarettes is a free, high end, guitar -- _every_ freakin' year!

For the cravings I still get? I think of Healey (he's almost six now) and my next guitar.

I've also survived a pulmonary embolism -- and most likely wouldn't have. 


Seriously. *Champix*.

All the best.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife used Zyban once and successfully quit for a couple years then started again. She wasn't fun to be around during the Zyban days. Second time she used Champix and has been off cigs about 10 years now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Blind Dog said:


> (I could smoke in the shower.)


Now that is dedication. I used to smoke in our swimming pool so I can relate.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a heads up.

Oral medications for quitting smoking are usually based on some sort of anti-depressant. I don't react well to anti-depressants, so if you decide to go that route, make sure you are aware of possible side effects, read the sheet they give you with the pills and be on guard for them. You may be in the same boat.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Oral medications for quitting smoking are usually based on some sort of anti-depressant. I don't react well to anti-depressants, so if you decide to go that route, make sure you are aware of possible side effects, read the sheet they give you with the pills and be on guard for them. You may be in the same boat.


That's why I refuse to take pills for quitting smoking.

Actually, for me the patch works excellently at stopping cravings. First day's a little rough but not unmanageable, then after that it's mostly pretty clear sailing with a patch on. It's stopping that's a problem, same as smokes. I have used them so much, I have places on my left arm I won't put a patch any more, the skin's thinned or more sensitive or something lol.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Blind Dog said:


> I started chaining at 13.
> 
> Smoked for 45 years. Lit two at once, twice on breaks -- so the cherry(s) didn't get out of hand.
> 
> ...



I will speak to my doctor.

I will also have to check my drug plan. During the summer I teach a significantly reduced load so do not qualify for benefits, so would have to pay for it myself. I am also not sure whether my drug plan covers smoking cessation products (if I were to wait until September, which I don't really want to do).


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I have heard a lot of good things about Allen Carr's _Easy Way to Quit Smoking_. It is obviously pop psychology, but it seems to be pop psychology that actually works as I know a couple of people who have quit after reading it. I own a copy of the book, but have never read past the first chapter. I need to dig that out and give it a read this weekend.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

The only way I was able to quit, which was 2 x 3years and 1 x still going strong after just over 3 years now is Cold Turkey. Everyone has their own little mental devices to allow this to happen and you might have to search for yours. Unless you've found one in this thread. The gum never worked for me, the patch never worked for me. A couple of things that have worked in my case. Stopped or cut down drinking both Coffee and Alchahol when I quit. Replaced the smoking with gum or candy. Went for a walk instead of standing having a smoke. Took note of when I smoked ; driving, after meals, etc....etc.. the list goes on and made a specific effort to target those times with 5 - 7 minutes of will power till the craving passed. Thinking about how much of the money you spend a week, month, a year and figuring out how many better ways there are to spend the $15 a pop on other items, bills, guitars, amps, vacations, hookers, etc .....oh wait a minute...did I say hookers? Erase that. lol. My own opinion is that it's totally mind over matter.....however you arrive there is up to you. Hope you find the right mix of Mojo to allow for it.

One thing I neglected to mention is the after effects of quitting after you've smoked for so long. They are terrible, but I think you might be able to put up with them. Here are a few:

- I can taste and smell everything.
- Food tastes better
- In better shape now at 49 than I was at 30
- haven't had a cold for more than a day.
- I don't cough and eyes do not water
- I spend $350/month or more on other necessary things like Mortgage, bills, vacations, gear, gear, and gear. Did I say gear?

If you can get over the above listed hardships of quitting.....go for it brother.

Good luck in the battle.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@Dorian2 reminded me. When I finally did quit for good, I smoked my last cigarette on a Sunday night, left my package and lighter where I set them down. Monday morning I started a 3 week training course away from home. I showed up at the course as a non-smoker. Totally out of my element, nothing around me familiar, totally foreign place with people I didn't know. That's how I kicked it. When I finished and came home, I stayed away from bars & buddies for a while until I was confident of my ability to resist the urge. That was over 30 years ago.......and they still smell good sometimes but you have to know there is no such thing as having one cigarette. You have that one......you'll be back at it in no time.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2 left in the pack, then off to the store for patches. Again.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Oral medications for quitting smoking are usually based on some sort of anti-depressant. I don't react well to anti-depressants, so if you decide to go that route, make sure you are aware of possible side effects, read the sheet they give you with the pills and be on guard for them. You may be in the same boat.


I had the same bad experience.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I was using Zyban and it seemed to work. One day I left Hamilton to drive to London The next sign I recall was Ambassador Bridge 8 Kilometres. That's Windsor Ontario about 1.5 hours past London. That was my last day on Zyban. I smoked a couple of more years and finally was able to quit on my own.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gary787 said:


> I was using Zyban and it seemed to work. One day I left Hamilton to drive to London The next sign I recall was Ambassador Bridge 8 Kilometres. That's Windsor Ontario about 1.5 hours past London. That was my last day on Zyban. I smoked a couple of more years and finally was able to quit on my own.


That's scary as shit. Glad you're OK.


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

I quit cold turkey after 35 years of over a pack a day. After 1 year, the money that I saved bought me a Fender 1954 Reissue Telecaster. I have been smoke-free for the past 12 years. I have bought more guitars/gear with the money that I saved and likely will live longer to enjoy it. That's enough incentive for me.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Smoked 1-2 cigars (big boys, usually Churchills or double toros) a day until I met my fiancee. I worked outside, so I had lots of time to puff away. 

Something about falling in love with a girl with a chronic, incurable lung disease makes it _real _easy to cut way back. Still enjoy the odd stogie with friends, but I'm down to maybe 2-3 a year.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> My wife used Zyban once and successfully quit for a couple years then started again. She wasn't fun to be around during the Zyban days. Second time she used Champix and has been off cigs about 10 years now.


My brother tried Zyban - it really messed with his head.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

A smoke would be some nice now. I'd almost do anything for one...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Cold turkey is the only way that worked for me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Day 3 on the patch. Started on the medium size, knowing from doing this a gazillion times that I can handle not starting on the big ones. Nico gum on hand just in case, but haven't chewed any. Not especially out of sorts, productive working. Snapped at the wife a little last night, but it was minor and she took it OK and carried on doing her thing *phew* (we have a great relationship 32 years in and don't fight much). 

Was out driving around town a couple hours today, and slowed down past a couple of gas stations, but didn't stop.

I'll do this level patches for a couple weeks and see how I'm doing, but should go to the 'last step' right away. Big test will be Tuesday band practice, 2 smokers there.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm staying clear of beer tonight so I won't smoke. I can't be held responsible for what's going to happen tomorrow night though


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

keto said:


> Day 3 on the patch. Started on the medium size, knowing from doing this a gazillion times that I can handle not starting on the big ones. Nico gum on hand just in case, but haven't chewed any. Not especially out of sorts, productive working. Snapped at the wife a little last night, but it was minor and she took it OK and carried on doing her thing *phew* (we have a great relationship 32 years in and don't fight much).
> 
> Was out driving around town a couple hours today, and slowed down past a couple of gas stations, but didn't stop.
> 
> I'll do this level patches for a couple weeks and see how I'm doing, but should go to the 'last step' right away. Big test will be Tuesday band practice, 2 smokers there.


Day 3 right on keto.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It would be pretty bad ass if a couple of people here quit with a little support from this site.

The way I thought about day 3 was:

If I can go 3 days, I can go 6.
If I can go 6 days, I can go 12.

etc....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Cutting down wasn't going well as I just wasn't keeping track of what I had actually smoked.

So I have decided to cut down by putting setting a time limit between smokes. I figure I will start with two hours and then increase it from there by an hour or two at a time. Hopefully that method works.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How supportive are the people around you????


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just imagine all the gear you can buy if you put smoke $$ into a savings account and after a year or so,... oh right, you have given up buying gear


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> How supportive are the people around you????



I haven't told anyone about it, but they would be supportive.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I had cut down significantly whilst I was laid off, but the new job threw a wrench in that


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

colchar said:


> I haven't told anyone about it, but they would be supportive.


It is hard enough to do it by yourself. Start by talking to a couple of these friends that would be most supportive. Don't be shy about asking for their help.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

My wife asked me to go pickup a couple packs of smokes for her yesterday. $34 for 2 packs. Yikes. that's like $1680/yr if she only smokes 2 packs a week. I'll have to ask her how long a couple of packs lasts her. I was close to a pack a day when I quit.

@Robert1950 , yeah....it also holds you semi accountable. That was a big fear of mine the many times I tried to quit....don't tell anyone in case you can't do it. Telling others did wonders for my ability to actually quit.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Well I'm down to 12-15 per day. Time to get my intake down even more.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

There are a few apps out there that can help you with that approach to quitting.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> Well I'm down to 12-15 per day. Time to get my intake down even more.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you manged to get some support from people around you yet??


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Have you manged to get some support from people around you yet??



Haven't really told anyone about it. If I fail I'd rather everyone not know that.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

colchar said:


> Haven't really told anyone about it. If I fail I'd rather everyone not know that.


Isn't that just a way of setting yourself up for failure though?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

And don't get down if you start smoking again. Just do your best to quit again. Studies show that this is the path to quitting for good. Each time you quit, you get closer to quitting for good. It took me 7 times and each time was longer. Most don't take that many times so don't give up on yourself.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't do this too much...just when I rib my wife and friends that smoke. You can try being "one of those" ex smokers and expound upon how bad it is for your health to other smokers (friends, family, acquaintances). Also tell other smokers that if they quit, they could put that money to something better than a pack of smokes. It's all in how you handle it personally though. After I tell my wife she should quit her evil habit, if she needs a lift for some reason I aloow her or my buddies to smoke in my truck if they want. But that stuff is further down the line you're walking right now.

Keep at it.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Smoke would be some nice now though hey.....


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Just an update.........

I've gone from a pack a day down to eight a day, and am marching towards zero.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Great start man!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I saw a Respirologist today (had a nasty sinus infection for a couple of months so my family doctor sent me to him) and he said that I might be setting myself up for failure with my current cutting down and then quitting plan. Apparently studies have been done which prove that those who cut down and then quit A) fail to permanently stop smoking at a fairly significant rate and B) do so because during their cutting down period all they really do is make themselves into more efficient smokers (ie. they still show the same amount of nicotine in their systems as they did before cutting down). 

He said that I need a nicotine replacement system to have a better chance of permanently quitting as weaning oneself off nicotine slowly is a more efficient way of quitting. So I'm going to start using the patch this weekend.

But on another note, he said that I don't show any signs of damage despite my years of smoking, sometimes heavily. He said my lung function is good and I don't show any signs of any other problems so, if I quit now, there is no reason not to assume that I will live a long healthy life (he does think that I have a touch of asthma, and further tests will confirm of disprove that, but I had asthma as a kid so it has nothing to do with smoking). He did mention that I do have a higher risk of developing lung cancer or other problems than would someone who had never smoked, but that those chances will start to diminish as soon as I quit and that, right now, I don't show any signs of any problems at all. He warned me not to take that as a sign that I could keep smoking with impunity, but that I should count myself lucky as I have been playing Russian roulette for thirty years but have somehow dodged the bullets. So yeah, it is onto the patch I go!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know that he is completely right, but he is not completely wrong. The "studies" don't prove anything one way or the other. Some folks do cut down and quit. I think we all know someone who did. But not enough do to be able to say reliably that cutting back and quitting works every single time. That's the perennial flaw in clinical studies that revolve around patient behaviour: you never know what their motives or experience is, how single-minded or distractible they are, what sorts of parallel health issues or incentives/disincentives are in place, and so on.

That's why meta-analysis exists. The benefits of a given therapeutic regimen may be insufficiently robust to be viewed as statistically reliable with a sample of even hundreds. One needs to pool data from lots and lots of studies to be able to say that such-and-such has a small-but-reliable benefit/effect, or that the apparent absence of a statistically reliable effect persists no matter how many cases one looks at.

We have our differences, but I wish all good health, and wish the same for you. Some folks have good results with patches or nicotine gum. Thankfully, by-laws have reduced the number of locales where the presence of ambient smoke fosters the sorts of cravings that impede smoking-cessation strategies, whatever those strategies are.

Here's to problem-free lungs for one and all, and whatever it takes to provide that.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I don't know that he is completely right, but he is not completely wrong. The "studies" don't prove anything one way or the other. Some folks do cut down and quit. I think we all know someone who did. But not enough do to be able to say reliably that cutting back and quitting works every single time.


Which is what he said - that those who cut down and quit fail to permanently quit smoking at a fairly significant rate.





> That's the perennial flaw in clinical studies that revolve around patient behaviour: you never know what their motives or experience is, how single-minded or distractible they are, what sorts of parallel health issues or incentives/disincentives are in place, and so on.



Any studies I have been part of had very rigorous screening processes so I suspect that those who did the research he was referring to would have had rigorous screening processes as well. His attitude was 'good for you!', but let's give you the best chance to succeed. The bottom line that I took from it was that, if I wanted to succeed (and I do!), it was best to set myself up to succeed as much as is possible - thus I need a nicotine replacement system. He gave me several options, laid out the pros and cons of each, gave his opinion as to which would be best, but then let me make up my own mind.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I quit cigars with the patch - go through all the stages, don't stop part way through thinking that you're "good".
I also used the nicotine spray, get the mint, the berry is horrendous.

One long term (patches) and one short term (spray) are what's recommended.

I've been off the patches for over a month now, but still take a shot of the spray from time to time.

Good luck quitting, it's worth it!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> I saw a Respirologist today (had a nasty sinus infection for a couple of months so my family doctor sent me to him) and he said that I might be setting myself up for failure with my current cutting down and then quitting plan. Apparently studies have been done which prove that those who cut down and then quit A) fail to permanently stop smoking at a fairly significant rate and B) do so because during their cutting down period all they really do is make themselves into more efficient smokers (ie. they still show the same amount of nicotine in their systems as they did before cutting down).
> 
> He said that I need a nicotine replacement system to have a better chance of permanently quitting as weaning oneself off nicotine slowly is a more efficient way of quitting. So I'm going to start using the patch this weekend.
> 
> But on another note, he said that I don't show any signs of damage despite my years of smoking, sometimes heavily. He said my lung function is good and I don't show any signs of any other problems so, if I quit now, there is no reason not to assume that I will live a long healthy life (he does think that I have a touch of asthma, and further tests will confirm of disprove that, but I had asthma as a kid so it has nothing to do with smoking). He did mention that I do have a higher risk of developing lung cancer or other problems than would someone who had never smoked, but that those chances will start to diminish as soon as I quit and that, right now, I don't show any signs of any problems at all. He warned me not to take that as a sign that I could keep smoking with impunity, but that I should count myself lucky as I have been playing Russian roulette for thirty years but have somehow dodged the bullets. So yeah, it is onto the patch I go!


FYI and my opinion, but as a lifelong smoker I will say to you....skip stage 1 patches, go straight to stage 2 if you're getting by on 8 a day. I'm lifelong 3/4 pack/day, and stage 1 is wayyy more than I need. I might have a little edge starting out on a 2, but it's very manageable and nothing at all like cold turkey. Going from 2 to 3 is harder than going from smoking to stage 2. 

Source: I've 'quit' using the patch probably 25-30 times lol.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

I quit smoking 30 years ago. I was so sick of the way it made me feel I just quit cold turkey. But I learned that is not possible for everyone. My brother went through actual withdrawal every time he tried. He was shuttered up in his house with the lights off because it gave him migranes and became super nervous and 'blinky'.

He tried a lot of things to help him, I can't even remember how many failed methods he tried. Eventually he found a doctor who prescribed something called Bromocriptine. I certainly do not advocate for the use of pharmaceuticals, but he credits this drug for his eventual success.

I didn't read this entire thread so if this has been suggested I apologize in advance.

Good luck!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> FYI and my opinion, but as a lifelong smoker I will say to you....skip stage 1 patches, go straight to stage 2 if you're getting by on 8 a day. I'm lifelong 3/4 pack/day, and stage 1 is wayyy more than I need. I might have a little edge starting out on a 2, but it's very manageable and nothing at all like cold turkey. Going from 2 to 3 is harder than going from smoking to stage 2.
> 
> Source: I've 'quit' using the patch probably 25-30 times lol.



Hmm...I bought stage one tonight, but I got them at Costco so can return them.

When speaking to that doctor today he said that when cutting down you merely become a more efficient smoker (inhale more deeply, smoke the right down to the very end of a cigarette, smoke some of them in halves so that you are getting nicotine into your body more regularly than if you smoked the whole thing at once - and all of those are true for me) and actually maintain nicotine levels similar to what they would be if you hadn't cut down. Because of that, I decided to go with step one. I debated for a while, but went with that in the end. But maybe you're right, and I should reconsider and start with step two.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Rozz said:


> I quit smoking 30 years ago. I was so sick of the way it made me feel I just quit cold turkey. But I learned that is not possible for everyone. My brother went through actual withdrawal every time he tried. He was shuttered up in his house with the lights off because it gave him migranes and became super nervous and 'blinky'.
> 
> He tried a lot of things to help him, I can't even remember how many failed methods he tried. Eventually he found a doctor who prescribed something called Bromocriptine. I certainly do not advocate for the use of pharmaceuticals, but he credits this drug for his eventual success.
> 
> ...



I just looked up that drug, and it is used for menstrual problems!

My drug plan at work doesn't cover smoking cessation products (stupid if you ask me, as they will likely pay out more in other drugs for those who continue to smoke) but, if the patch fails, I can consider Zyban. Apparently it was developed for depression but they discovered that people taking it were quitting smoking so it is prescribed for that too. I tried it briefly in university, and it seemed to work very well except for the nasty gut rot that came with it, and when I used it then the doctor prescribed it as if it was an antidepressant in order to fool the insurance company into covering it. If it is prescribed as an antidepressant my drug plan will cover it, so maybe I can get my current doctor to prescribe it the same way that other doctor did.

As I said, it seemed to work very well when I previously tried it but I wasn't fully committed to quitting then as I am now.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> Hmm...I bought stage one tonight, but I got them at Costco so can return them.
> 
> When speaking to that doctor today he said that when cutting down you merely become a more efficient smoker (inhale more deeply, smoke the right down to the very end of a cigarette, smoke some of them in halves so that you are getting nicotine into your body more regularly than if you smoked the whole thing at once - and all of those are true for me) and actually maintain nicotine levels similar to what they would be if you hadn't cut down. Because of that, I decided to go with step one. I debated for a while, but went with that in the end. But maybe you're right, and I should reconsider and start with step two.


Depends how many you bought, I only ever see multi packs including different levels at Costco out here. I will say on 1, you should have ZERO anxiety or withdrawal, they are strong. They also burn the skin more, if you are prone to that - I find the Shoppers house brand burn my skin less, and stage 2 of any stripe don’t bother me much.

I also always take off patches at night. The ‘vivid dreams’ are a reality if left on. Also, I’ve never been a ‘roll out of bed reaching for my smokes’ smoker, my first is always after I’ve been up a while, so not having the nicotine as I wake is no issue.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> Depends how many you bought, I only ever see multi packs including different levels at Costco out here. I will say on 1, you should have ZERO anxiety or withdrawal, they are strong. They also burn the skin more, if you are prone to that - I find the Shoppers house brand burn my skin less, and stage 2 of any stripe don’t bother me much.
> 
> I also always take off patches at night. The ‘vivid dreams’ are a reality if left on. Also, I’ve never been a ‘roll out of bed reaching for my smokes’ smoker, my first is always after I’ve been up a while, so not having the nicotine as I wake is no issue.



I hadn't considered the burning the skin issue. 

I bought just the stage one, but it was a three week supply. At $64 that is cheaper than buying a week's worth at a time.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm back on the patch again after smoking again for most of the summer. I'm a pack a day smoker and find step 1 patches help a lot. I don't feel the need to smoke except for some habit smokes I'd normally have during the run of a day. And yeah I take them off in the night, the dreams can get really crazy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

colchar said:


> I hadn't considered the burning the skin issue.
> 
> I bought just the stage one, but it was a three week supply. At $64 that is cheaper than buying a week's worth at a time.


The hook is that you only need 2 weeks worth of each, any remaining ‘itch’ can be easily overcome by carrying low test gum for a couple weeks, then leave in desk or car for ‘emergency purposes’. Or toss.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

All this talk of effed up dreams - I just _know_ I am going to fall asleep with a patch on.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

You might want to do it once just to experience it


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@colchar how’s it going?

I relapsed Thanksgiving weekend and haven’t quit, but will do this week, back on patches. On the plus (minus?) side, I’ve lost 15 lbs, which I wanted and needed to do, smoking does indeed suppress appetite. We’ll see if I can keep up the discipline on eating without the crutch, I’d like to drop another 10.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

keto said:


> @colchar how’s it going?
> 
> I relapsed Thanksgiving weekend and haven’t quit, but will do this week, back on patches. On the plus (minus?) side, I’ve lost 15 lbs, which I wanted and needed to do, smoking does indeed suppress appetite. We’ll see if I can keep up the discipline on eating without the crutch, I’d like to drop another 10.


I bought the patches (Step #2) but haven't put one on yet. I had meant to do so this weekend, but didn't. Monday or Tuesday of this week seems as good a time as any.

Good job on the weight loss! When I was at the doctor mentioned above they weighed me and I was only 218lbs. At one point a couple of years ago I was at about 240lbs so I am happy to be down to 218.

On another note, I think I am also finally going to get around to reading Allen Carr's _The Easy Way to Quit Smoking_. A lot of people absolutely swear by that book, and many of them were much heavier smokers than me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like they say, the journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step.
Keep it up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

colchar said:


> On another note, I think I am also finally going to get around to reading Allen Carr's _The Easy Way to Quit Smoking_. A lot of people absolutely swear by that book, and many of them were much heavier smokers than me.


Don't know the book, but saw the 10 tips from the book here: Top Ten Tips on How to Stop Smoking - Allen Carr's Easyway
#7 was the key for me. Never have another drag and you are done. Sounds pretty simple on/off but somehow it worked for me. I was given a free ticket to Romane hypnosis session (group). Yes I laughed and was very skeptical too. 
I didn't really feel I was hypnotized at all, but it was a great 'pep talk' motivational exercise. 'Not another puff' was a big deal for him as well. At the end I threw out my pack of smokes (optional) and that was it for me. The struggle was short term. Coming up on 7yrs. I was a hard-core smoker of over 30 yrs. I thought I would be the_ last_ one of my 'crew' of lifelong smoking buddies to quit. They are still struggling with intermittent attempts to quit. (going back to before I even quit)


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I found it helpful to continue thinking of myself as a smoker that just isn't smoking right now - that way it doesn't seem so so final and you're not faced with the "This is the last smoke I'm ever gonna have" problem.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> I found it helpful to continue thinking of myself as a smoker that just isn't smoking right now - that way it doesn't seem so so final and you're not faced with the "This is the last smoke I'm ever gonna have" problem.


Interesting. Just goes to show how different it can be from person to person. There are many approaches, whatever one works for you is the best one. 
I had never quit in all my time as a pack a day smoker. I think I tried once for a couple hours. I was 100% convinced it would be impossible for me anyway. After I quit much more easily than I had imagined, I realized I had pretty much 'brainwashed' myself into thinking I couldn't do it.
Again, for others it may be a lifelong struggle and approaches and experiences will greatly differ.

One side note: no matter how hard, and whether or not any damage has already been done, you will be better off for it. In my case, I am greatly slowing the decline in my lung function.
The damage can creep up slowly. I always figured I was just out of shape, and that when I finally quit I would recover my lung function because of all the health system messaging about 'it's never too late' and how after xx hours 'this' comes back, and after xx days 'that' comes back, etc. Well, for many people I suppose it's true, but for some not.
I understand they don't want to scare people off from quitting, but promoting the idea that you'll always recover also discourages some (like me) from taking breathing problems more seriously.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, longest in my adult life, about 18 months, happened like 2 years ago now. Been off and on since then, and probably 100 periods of between 2 weeks and up to but only once 6 months prior to that, and most reading this will know that I’m a mid 50s guy. Picked it up again Thanksgiving weekend for no good reason after 4 months off and 3 months of working hard in the gym. Idiot me didn’t drop it right away again, but meantime using smoking at least as a bit of an appetite suppressant, have dropped 17 pounds in a month. I need to lose more, but I need more to get off smokes (I’m 6’ 177 and not any kind of lean unless you count wrists and ankles lol). 

So tomorrow back on patches, gum at hand for emergencies, but can I keep up the food discipline. This will be my first real test of that heh.


----------

